# Score that buck - win new prizes



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

We are coming to the close of the 2009 Deer Season with some great deer stories, pictures and awesome GameTraxx success stories!!
It is now for another GameTraxx Score That Buck and Win Contest, with new prizes and giveaways!!!

*A New Prize List consists of great innovative products being sponsored by 2Handee.
You have got to check out these innovative tools!! Goto www.2handee.com*



Wanted to also take this time to let you all know some new features/announcements:

*> FACEBOOK PAGE: We are actively building our Facebook Fan base and would like your support. Simply click on the facebook link and become a Fan of GameTraxx. This will be the easiest way to keep up with all the latest updates and hottest/innovative features.
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/pages/GameTraxx/167900127923?ref=ts*

*> TUTORIALS: These tutorials help you get the most out of the GameTraxx system. For example....a tutorial on the most innovative tool yet...TRAIL CAM SYNC. Make sure to check this out.*

*> NEWEST FEATURE: TRAIL CAM SYNC!!! As I mentioned before, this is the most innovative tool out there for trail cam users. View trends of your trail camera activity and compare them to weather conditions to see patterns you were missing!!!*

*> COMING SOON: GameTraxx I-Phone App!!! Currently under development....getting real close to launch date....Stay Tuned!!!!*



OK...now the details on how to participate....just follow the steps...its real easy!

1. Goto www.GameTraxx.com ... take a look around at what GameTraxx has to offer you as an hunter and/or angler;
2. Click on the GT TV on the home Page
3. Watch some of the tutorials that will interest you (Have your sound on)!
4. Review the picture of the buck on the page and estimate the score
5. Post the Gross Score on this thread
6. Closest score WINS!!
7. Wait and Watch for the Winner to be announced


Contest Dates
Start: 12/30/2009
Ends: Midnight 1/24/2010

Remember to check out the new prize giveaways being sponsored by www.2handee.com

Hunt Hard....HUNT SMART!!!!

Jason


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Post your score here*

Remember to POST Your score here....

1. Goto www.GameTraxx.com ... take a look around at what GameTraxx has to offer you as an hunter and/or angler;
2. Click on the GT TV on the home Page
3. Watch some of the tutorials that will interest you (Have your sound on)!
4. Review the picture of the buck on the page and estimate the score
5. Post the Gross Score on this thread
6. Closest score WINS!!
7. Wait and Watch for the Winner to be announced

NOTE: FB Fan Page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/GameTraxx/167900127923


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

163 3/8


----------



## KS3DER (Jan 25, 2009)

168


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Guess*

174 3/8


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

ssfr2006 said:


> Remember to POST Your score here....
> 
> 1. Goto www.GameTraxx.com ... take a look around at what GameTraxx has to offer you as an hunter and/or angler;
> 2. Click on the GT TV on the home Page
> ...


178 5/8's


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

169 5/8


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*buck*

173 7/8


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

171 5/8


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

188"


----------



## arrow2heart (Apr 1, 2009)

159 5/8


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

181"


----------



## fxwg85 (Feb 16, 2009)

171 5/8


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

177 3/8"


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Keep it rolling*

Initial scores are pretty good!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

163 5/8


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

If it counts....my dad (not an AT member) wants to guess 182.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

179 1/8


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

gross score 180 5/8


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

176 1/4


----------



## jackdog (Jan 13, 2009)

187 3/8ths


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

171"


----------



## hoffmank (Feb 25, 2007)

*score*

170 1/4


----------



## col84 (Nov 10, 2009)

174 5/8


----------



## rhamilton (Jan 4, 2010)

171 1/8"


----------



## jas-legolas (Aug 23, 2007)

177 7/8 wish we had those downunder.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

171 5/8


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

184


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

186 1/8"


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

174 7/8


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Keep 'em rolling*

Some really close scores!! Keep them rolling!!

Hunt Hard...Hunt Smart

Jason


----------



## Mosshead (Jul 19, 2005)

165 2/8


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

162 5/8


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

163 4/8


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

162 7/8


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Few More Days*

Just a few more days...make sure to post your score


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

179 5/8


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

167 3/8


----------



## rrussell (Apr 5, 2006)

175 1/2


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

163"


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

and the winner is?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

180 3/4


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Scores being review*

I am in the process of reviewing all the scores. I will post winner tonight or tomorrow night....Thanks!!

Stay tuned...got another contest for you all. This time it is a Guided Whitetail Hunt in Illinois!!!

Jason


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*The Winner Is....*

*THE "SCORE THAT BUCK" WINNER IS:*

*Ozarkmtnhunter posted a Score of 162 5/8, this score was only 1/8 inch off the actual score of 162 4/8. GREAT JOB and Congratulations!*

Make sure you all check out this great tool at www.2handee.com. I will contact Ozarkmtnhunter via PM to get mailing address so we can send your prize packet. Thanks!



*NOW...THE NEXT GIVEAWAY - A WHITETAIL HUNT!*

Click on GameTraxx link below to learn about the Whitetail Hunt Giveaway from The Management Advantage, Midwest Extreme Hunting and GameTraxx. 
Once you hit the GameTraxx Homepage, click on The Management Advantage logo...and watch the short video!!

*www.gametraxx.com*

Hunt Hard....Hunt Smart

Jason


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Wow! I am going to play the lottery today! Yippee!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i think ozark cheated, you can;t make a guess like tha naturaly. He must be on some kind of steroids 

i call for a drug test


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Any secondary prizes for only being 3/8ths off?


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Sure*

I am sure I can do something for ya...you were pretty close. 

I sent you a pm

Hunt hard....Hunt Smart!!

Jason


----------

